# 25% Off Coupon for GRAPPLING FOR ADVANCED STUDENTS!



## Morrus (Aug 24, 2006)

If you purchased a copy of GRAPPLING FOR BEGINNERS: HOW TO STRIKE, HOLD & THROW! before today, you should have received a coupon by email.  

This coupon will allow you to buy a copy of the sequel, *GRAPPLING FOR ADVANCED STUDENTS: HOW TO MASTER YOUR CHI!*, at a 25% discount - plus, you can purchase it early, before its release date, which is not until Monday.

This is just EN Publishing's way of saying thank you to those who bought the book early.  We hope you enjoyed it, and we hope you enjoy the sequel.

Please remember to check your GameStore Bookshelf for the latest version of _Grappling For Beginners!_


----------

